# The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson

*The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/SVS11.jpg[/img]


















*SVS* and *HTS* have teamed up for two more stellar giveaways that are sure to make Home Theater Shack members very happy! SVS has been a Home Theater Shack sponsor since the beginning, and has continually wowed enthusiasts with fantastic, industry leading, subwoofers and speakers. We are absolutely thrilled to offer their two newest subwoofer models as part of one massively exciting Giveaway Contest! 


*Here are the the main features of the SB-2000:*

 A compact 14.2-inch X 14.2-inch X 14.2-inch cabinet (34.8lbs)
 500 watts RMS Sledge amplifier (1100 watts peak)
 12-inch proprietary high output driver with a heavy duty voice coil and upgraded suspension
 Frequency Response: 19-220 Hz ± 3 dB
 Black grain vinyl finish and protective curved black metal grill. 
*Read all about the SVS SB-2000 at the SVS's website!*


*Here are the the main features of the PB-2000:*

 A 20.5-inch H X 17.3-inch W X 22-inch D cabinet (65.6lbs)
 500 watts RMS Sledge amplifier (1100 watts peak)
 12-inch proprietary high output driver with a heavy duty voice coil and upgraded suspension
 Single 4-inch Port
 Frequency Response: 17-260 Hz ± 3 dB
 Black grain vinyl finish and protective curved black metal grill. 
*Read all about the SVS PB-2000 at the SVS's website!*


*Please pay close attention to the qualifications for the giveaway*:

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*February 15, 2014 through May 31, 2014*_.
A random drawing to select two winners (one sub per winner) from the qualified entries will be held during the beginning of June 2014.
You must be registered as of April 30, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 25 posts during the qualification period. This in addition to any other posts you may already have. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the *SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway Qualification Thread*!

*If you are considering purchasing an SVS subwoofer, please do not hold back because of the giveaway. If you purchase an SB-2000 or PB-2000 during the qualification period and end up winning the same model in this giveaway, SVS will refund you your purchase price.*


*SHIPPING*: Shipping cost to a CONUSA address (Lower 48) is included. If you are in a foreign land and win the giveaway, you must provide a CONUSA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. 

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## padgman1

Fantastic giveaway..............someone is going to get a great present for the Fourth!!


----------



## Mike0206

Very awesome giveaway!


----------



## tonyvdb

Thank you SVSound and Home Theater Shack for once again offering this amazing prize. Good luck to all who qualify.


----------



## chashint

WOW
WooWho
AWESOME
FANTASTIC

I don't know how y'all keep doing these giveaways, but I sure do appreciate them.
Keep up the good work HTS and good luck to everyone that qualifies.


----------



## gorb

Another awesome giveaway. Good luck to everybody who enters. I'd be happy to win either sub myself. SB for the computer or PB to pair with my Outlaw LFM-1 EX for the HT


----------



## mpednault

If these giveaways don't seal (pun intended) the deal for members to stick around and contribute to this great forum, I don't know what would! You guys rock!


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER

wow....just wow!

jaw drops...with the bass.


----------



## B- one

Thanks to SVS for another great giveaway!! All these great giveaways makes me wonder how Sonnie and the gang do it? Great work guys.


----------



## orion

No Doubt about it, HTS is the best Home Theater site on the web. Super excited to see who wins these bad boys. Cant wait to hear their thoughts. Good luck all.


----------



## bd8653

*Re: The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I am so excited about this contest! I have had my svs pc12 for 5 years now and have never looked back. Having a second SVS would take my theater to the next level.


----------



## bd8653

I am so excited about this contest! I have had my svs pc12 for 5 years now and have never looked back. Having a second SVS would take my theater to the next level.


----------



## cdunphy

Just so happens I am looking for a sub though right now I am looking at the round 12 inch svs sub,But I hear these will do, thanks so much for the work you guys put in
CD


----------



## Horrorfan33

WOW!!..another AMAZING contest!!..Thanks again guys!!..This forum RULES!! :T


----------



## moparz10

Man two subs in one giveaway,HTS continues on its path of providing its members with knowledge and the awesomeness of winning quality equipment.thanks to SVS for your participation providing not just one but two.both lucky winners I'm sure will not only feel the joy of winning but will also feel the punch :boxer:


----------



## BD55

Two subs in one giveaway, and this isn't even close to the only giveaway going on right now! I'm excited for the chance at this one! I've got a serious hankering for a true subwoofer, the thrift store variety isn't cutting it anymore (never has really, but better than nothing!)


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Do you mean we Canadians are actually eligible to enroll? Um, where do we enroll?


----------



## GusGus748s

An awesome company that makes awesome speakers / subs can't get any better.


----------



## willis7469

Awesome!!!! I remember reading what seemed like a million reviews about SVS subs before i could actually pull the trigger. I wondered how all those reviews could be so full of praise and such. Then the ups man delivered mine. Transformative to say the least! I would love to see them go to winners that have a budget system, or someone who's not quite able to upgrade, but would totally know what to do with a real sub.


----------



## Bear123

This is an exciting contest. I just got my first PB200 and am starting in room measuring. Would love to see how duals would affect in room response. Good luck to all. :bigsmile:


----------



## woogoob

These would be a great addition to my setup. I hope that I can get enough posts in to qualify.
Thanks HomeTheaterShack and SVS for another great giveaway contest.

Gary


----------



## TheLaw612

Another ridiculously cool give away from HTS and SVS. This is just another reason why this site is one of the best. A PB2000 would pair nicely with my XV15...


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Please enroll me into the contest. I think now that I have met the requirements.


----------



## johnnyrichards

This is really an exciting giveaway for people to possibly step their home theater systems. SVS has a solid reputation, and their products are generally very well received.


----------



## DavidSanchez

I'd love to be a part of this contest. I've been following SVS for a long time now. It'd be pretty awesome to own one of their subs.


----------



## Randie

This caught my eye instantly. I have the SVS SB-13 Ultra and want to add another SVS sub to my theater room.:rubeyes:


----------



## mvigo

Put me in the list guys. +1


----------



## hyghwayman

Todd Anderson said:


> *The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway*
> 
> [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/SVS11.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> *SVS* and *HTS* have teamed up for two more stellar giveaways that are sure to make Home Theater Shack members very happy! SVS has been a Home Theater Shack sponsor since the beginning, and has continually wowed enthusiasts with fantastic, industry leading, subwoofers and speakers. We are absolutely thrilled to offer their two newest subwoofer models as part of one massively exciting Giveaway Contest!
> 
> 
> Best of luck... :T
> 
> As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


:unbelievable:
These giveaways that HTS puts together along with the site sponsors are 2nd to none and this one is just off the chart :clap: !!!

Thank you HTS and SVS alike for continuing to allow the members here a chance to experience :hsd: bass, you guy/gals are awesome, thanks again for another sweet giveaway!


----------



## Moviehound

Fantastic giveaway. I love SVS subs. I have a PB12NSD and think it's great. I just bought a PB2000 a two weeks ago to complement the PB12NSD. I still tweaking but both subs sound great together.


----------



## Dougme57

*Re: The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I am running 2 now, picked up another Dayton Sub 120 used. I have it under the pool table. I am attaching a layout of my room. The 2 subs up front are not there yet, I am very close to pulling the trigger on 2 more Dayton Sub 1200's.

You can see it is a big room plus it has 9' ceilings. A lot of space to fill!


----------



## Greenster

I just want to say how much I love my PB-2000. Wow! I thought my PB12-NSD was geat but the newer PB-2000 has even more to give. My PB12-NSD's light would flash at times durning intense bass movies, Not even a blink out of the PB-2000. I think that the bass fills my room better having the driver higher off of the ground. LOVE LOVE this sub. Thanks SVS. Also thanks for offering this drawing.


----------



## tcarcio

I think I am now qualified....Thanks HTS for another great giveaway...:T:T


----------



## dougri

Another great giveaway. Hadn't noticed it until after I purchased two SB-2000s, so obviously did not influence my decision... sure wouldn't refuse a refund on one of them though! Great job HTS!


----------



## rrskda

Awesome giveaway! I've been doing my research and currently on the fence between SVS and Hsu. Leaving toward the latter because of budget, but everything I've heard about SVS is astounding. Even if I'm not one of the lucky winners of one of these beasts, the 1000 series is definitely at the to of my mind.


----------



## sub_crazy

Great giveaway! Thanks HTS.

Now that Sonnie is with SVS I am going to bug him relentlessly whether I win the giveaway or not, I just want to keep in touch


----------



## hyghwayman

Good luck to all of those who have entered this most awesome giveaway and thank you SVS/HTS!


----------



## Bear123

Any word on when the drawing for this will be held?


----------



## Paxonator

Any update on the winners for this amazing give away? I think I check everyday for an update!


----------



## rrskda

Paxonator said:


> Any update on the winners for this amazing give away? I think I check everyday for an update!


Winners were announced on the front page a few weeks ago


----------



## Paxonator

rrskda said:


> Winners were announced on the front page a few weeks ago


Thanks, guess I missed it .


----------

